# CG Lantus run PICS



## Concreteguy

I think these pics show what was going on best. This was about two and a half months. I couldn't take it any longer. Hands and feel were killing me and it felt like my muscles were fighting what ever direction I was bending them. Example: as I bent my arm in the direction of a curl my tricep felt like it was being stretched kind of like a dogcrap stretch after being extremely pumped. I can't imagine what doing this on and off for a prolonged period would feel or look like. In retrospect I think if I had run my fluids way, WAY up it may have help alleviate some of the symptoms.
 Make what you want of these. Again I only posted them because some guys seamed to think they "HAD" to see them. Guys, I'm not trying to sell you ANYTHING. What do I have to gain by pulling this shit out of my ass? lol


----------



## ALLEX

Am I supposed to see more than one picture?


----------



## AnaSCI

ALLEX said:


> Am I supposed to see more than one picture?



I'm having the same issue? When I go to Moderator tools and click edit, I can see he has two pics uploaded? 

Having it looked at now to see what the attachment issue is.


----------



## Concreteguy

All kidding aside, I'm seeing both the pics just as I posted them.
 Go figure???????


----------



## AnaSCI

Concreteguy said:


> All kidding aside, I'm seeing both the pics just as I posted them.
> Go figure???????



My tech guy is seeing everything fine as well. 

Seems to on an individual basis?

We'll get it sorted out.


----------



## ALLEX

Can't you just host the pictures somewhere else or provide an URL so I can figure this out? Using the forum as a host is never the best option.


----------



## K1

ALLEX said:


> Can't you just host the pictures somewhere else or provide an URL so I can figure this out? Using the forum as a host is never the best option.



Patience sunshine...The man is getting it figured out

I'm only seeing one in this thread...But I have had the same issue as psych where only a blank box is showing for some attachments?!


----------



## AnaSCI

Tech is going to rebuild attachments and install the resizing add-on and see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## Concreteguy

ALLEX said:


> Can't you just host the pictures somewhere else or provide an URL so I can figure this out? Using the forum as a host is never the best option.



 Hey Allex, I'm a challenged internet user. Sorry about the inconvenience.

 CG


----------



## Marky boy

Both working fine for me


----------



## Marky boy

CG, What was your diet and other supps like?


----------



## Concreteguy

Mark, I can go into that if the interest is there. Just seamed like the over all consciences is that " it's so unhealthy", I'm a total bullshitter"...fill in the blank X_______. If that's the case, I'm not looking to be a death peddler  lol. I just wanted to back up my words with a couple pics to show I have been there and walked the walk. The difference in the pics are undisputable. I felt it was time to put out whats going on with the size game. That's all.

  CG


----------



## K1

Concreteguy said:


> Mark, I can go into that if the interest is there. Just seamed like the over all consciences is that " it's so unhealthy", I'm a total bullshitter"...fill in the blank X_______. If that's the case, I'm not looking to be a death peddler  lol. I just wanted to back up my words with a couple pics to show I have been there and walked the walk. The difference in the pics are undisputable. I felt it was time to put out whats going on with the size game. That's all.
> 
> CG



I would say break it down CG...Guys are interested in running the protocol so might as well give 'em the rundown...Even Big A said in part 2 of his interview that even though he has never run Lantus himself the protocol has merit


----------



## Concreteguy

Diet was carbs and protein. Never purposely added fats of any kind. Maybe some butter on rice at times just to get my shit moving smoother through me.
 Hamburger/rice, chicken/rice, rarely but on occasion fish /rice. Eating so much I was distended and felt like I had to shit all the time. I made a point of eating every two hours and would almost panic if I went two and a half with no meal yet. I was crazy how at the end of the two hours I could see my viens flattening out and I was starting to feel better. Twenty minutes after eating the pumps would literally hurt and I would find way to rest my arms to they felt better. I would often feel over come with heat after eating also. I would eat a huge bowl of cheerios using eggwhites mixed with vanilla protein powder in place of milk. I only did this after training when I walked in the door. I would eat again about an hour later. Breakfast was always 4 egg Mcmufins. with 3 large OJs. If I ever had a snack at night it was a large bowl of Raisin Brand cereal with no fat milk. I was also drinking a large glass of OJ before four of my meals a day(breakfast was always one of them) with 20 grams of glutamine mixed into it.  I was NEVER the diet guy. I remember when I was training with Shelby he would give me these incredible meal plans and I just hated all the prep. But I did it with him. Made some grate gain with him as well.
 Gear: Long test 2000mgs a week
          EQ  800mgs a week
          Tren  400ngs a week
          Three winny tabs a day spread out. I forget the strength. sorry
          T3 and clen as needed
          Metformin 1500mgs a day
          100iu Lantus injected in the moring
          10iu Humalog with each and every meal. No exceptions!   
           ZERO hgh or peps of any kind.
     I'm sure there are a few thing I have no mentioned. 

I DONT RECOMMED THIS TO ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Back in the day I was one of these guys main lining HGH and just doing anything and everything to get huge. Why didn't I continue. I was afraid of how I was feeling. I just didn't feel good. Incredible head migraines. Shortness of breath that was debilitating. I can't tell ya how many times I wished I could go back and just see how it would have run it's course.

 The one mistake I know I made was the morning cardio I was doing was on a stair stepper. That's why I was pounding size on everywhere but the quads.
I kept melting them down every morning. So to do it again I would be walking the treadmill.


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> Diet was carbs and protein. Never purposely added fats of any kind. Maybe some butter on rice at times just to get my shit moving smoother through me.
> Hamburger/rice, chicken/rice, rarely but on occasion fish /rice. Eating so much I was distended and felt like I had to shit all the time. I made a point of eating every two hours and would almost panic if I went two and a half with no meal yet. I was crazy how at the end of the two hours I could see my viens flattening out and I was starting to feel better. Twenty minutes after eating the pumps would literally hurt and I would find way to rest my arms to they felt better. I would often feel over come with heat after eating also. I would eat a huge bowl of cheerios using eggwhites mixed with vanilla protein powder in place of milk. I only did this after training when I walked in the door. I would eat again about an hour later. Breakfast was always 4 egg Mcmufins. with 3 large OJs. If I ever had a snack at night it was a large bowl of Raisin Brand cereal with no fat milk. I was also drinking a large glass of OJ before four of my meals a day(breakfast was always one of them) with 20 grams of glutamine mixed into it.  I was NEVER the diet guy. I remember when I was training with Shelby he would give me these incredible meal plans and I just hated all the prep. But I did it with him. Made some grate gain with him as well.
> Gear: Long test 2000mgs a week
> EQ  800mgs a week
> Tren  400ngs a week
> Three winny tabs a day spread out. I forget the strength. sorry
> T3 and clen as needed
> Metformin 1500mgs a day
> 100iu Lantus injected in the moring
> 10iu Humalog with each and every meal. No exceptions!
> ZERO hgh or peps of any kind.
> I'm sure there are a few thing I have no mentioned.
> 
> I DONT RECOMMED THIS TO ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Back in the day I was one of these guys main lining HGH and just doing anything and everything to get huge. Why didn't I continue. I was afraid of how I was feeling. I just didn't feel good. Incredible head migraines. Shortness of breath that was debilitating. I can't tell ya how many times I wished I could go back and just see how it would have run it's course.
> 
> The one mistake I know I made was the morning cardio I was doing was on a stair stepper. That's why I was pounding size on everywhere but the quads.
> I kept melting them down every morning. So to do it again I would be walking the treadmill.


This puts things in perspective, thank you for sharing. Obviously this is not for the average gym rat or the guy trying to be healthy. This is for someone chasing size. Things were being taken out of context before. 

I am wondering if you would have done better without the tren? Tren can limit the amount of size being put on in my opinion. If you used deca instead of tren it may have gotten you even more mass. Tren does have slin sensitivity effects believe it or not so it does make sense to run tren with slin like you did but I wonder if it limits size gains.


----------



## ALLEX

Concreteguy said:


> T3 and clen as needed



How do you know you need clen or t3?


----------



## JWBH

hm, what browser are you guys using? I'm not able to see any pics on my laptop.

either way, thanks for the update.


----------



## Concreteguy

ALLEX said:


> How do you know you need clen or t3?



Allex, if I felt like I had a little more chub than I wanted I would step on it a little.

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

One more thing I would like to point out that I feel is KEY to the answer about Lantus and Humalog, "does it work"

The before pic was me after a few years of training on gear all out. The after pic is only demonstrating the changes that took place adding in the Lantus/Humalog and feeding it. You cant deny what your looking at guys. I'm not going to say the pounds gained because I just don't want to start the flaming. But it's way more than most would believe.

  CG


----------



## AnaSCI

JWBH said:


> hm, what browser are you guys using? I'm not able to see any pics on my laptop.



On firefox I am not seeing anything but an chrome I see a single image. I have the tech sorting things out now. 

Seems some are seeing images fine, some are only seeing one image and others are seeing an empty attachment box.

Once he has things in place there will no more issues with viewing and resizing images.

I combined both images into one for the time being so as to not derail CG's thread:


----------



## ALLEX

Well, seeing now... 

So, bottom is before, top is after, right? 

I see you colored your hair. 

But anyways... Your muscles are obviously fuller and rounder, but it's nothing too dramatic. The tan helps too... 

What was the before protocol? What's the weight difference here? 10-12 pounds?


----------



## ALLEX

Double post


----------



## Concreteguy

ALLEX said:


> Well, seeing now...
> 
> So, bottom is before, top is after, right?
> 
> I see you colored your hair.
> 
> *But anyways... Your muscles are obviously fuller and rounder, but it's nothing too dramatic.* The tan helps too...
> 
> What was the before protocol? What's the weight difference here? 10-12 pounds?



 lol, you got me man. Die the hair and tan up will do it every time.

I think the larger pics I posted show much more detail.


----------



## RamboStallone

I have to admit when I first opened up the pics when you emailed me CG, they looked very similar. But when I opened up the large images after they were posted you can see the difference for sure. How many lbs was it? You stayed lean too.

So if I'm understanding you correct, the gear was the same before you only added the slin between the two pics? You know I don't BS and talk low dose or preach but that's a shit ton of gear for me personally and I would not even need the slin. You've been at it for years though and the gear is not new territory for you so adding the slin on top may be the answer to pushing you to the next level. I always thought of AAS as the cake and gh, peps, slin, are just the toppings to take it further a bit more. I'm wondering also if you dropped all that gear and say you ran the 2gs test and the slin, what would those results be like. Maybe you don't need all that gear with the slin. Just like we have found we can lower our AAS dose and use gh or peps.


----------



## TeknoViking

Fuck slin teach me how I can have long beautiful locks like you on all that gear ha.


----------



## Sully

Maybe it's the resizing on the pics, but I honestly can't see much difference between them. I'm not entirely sure which one is the before and which is the after. Just so we're clear, CG, I'm not dogging you or trying to trying to start a pissing war in your thread. I'm genuinely interested in the protocol you used and the diet as well. The pics just look so grainy that I can't see much, if any, difference between them. 

What's the time frame between them? Are we talking weeks, months, years?


----------



## ALLEX

Concreteguy said:


> lol, you got me man. Die the hair and tan up will do it every time.
> 
> I think the larger pics I posted show much more detail.



Alright, don't get me wrong. 

It's clearly better, but if you had told me you were cruising on 250mg test and then jumped on 500mg test plus some EQ and an oral I would believe you. 

So, what was the weight gain? You clearly didn't gain fat. 

What are these larger pics you posted? Can you send them to my email?


----------



## ALLEX




----------



## Marky boy

You can tell a difference in pics. But can also tell the waist also grew


----------



## rAJJIN

Im using google Chrome and I see both the original pictures just fine.


----------



## Concreteguy

You guys can't see the after pics my traps are 1 1/2' taller and my arms are two inches bigger? Howabout my rear delts being twice as big? My entire body is bigger. Are you serious with this? You guys are contesting any difference in the pics you can see with your bare eyes. Now I'm suppose to tell you the weight gains and have you tell me I'm lying about that? No thanks. You guys think you can make a change in your bodies this extreme in two and a half months just changing gear? Knock yourselfs out friends. ROFLMAO


----------



## Concreteguy

Marky boy said:


> You can tell a difference in pics. But can also tell the waist also grew



Mark, muscle is so hard to grow and takes time. Trimming a little fat away takes a fraction of the time. If I wanted I could have just run more T3 and clen and never had any fat retention.

 CG


----------



## Concreteguy

RamboStallone said:


> I have to admit when I first opened up the pics when you emailed me CG, they looked very similar. But when I opened up the large images after they were posted you can see the difference for sure. How many lbs was it? You stayed lean too.
> 
> So if I'm understanding you correct, the gear was the same before you only added the slin between the two pics? You know I don't BS and talk low dose or preach but that's a shit ton of gear for me personally and I would not even need the slin. You've been at it for years though and the gear is not new territory for you so adding the slin on top may be the answer to pushing you to the next level. I always thought of AAS as the cake and gh, peps, slin, are just the toppings to take it further a bit more. I'm wondering also if you dropped all that gear and say you ran the 2gs test and the slin, what would those results be like. Maybe you don't need all that gear with the slin. Just like we have found we can lower our AAS dose and use gh or peps.



Two make a change like this in a body that's previously being trained in the same exact manor in two and a half months is huge. What these guys don't get is when your eating your ass off and training that's not the time to get "show ready". Of course your going to put on a few pounds of shit weight. But when your trim it down that's when all the work was worth it. I truly don't think any amount of gear increase alone would do that. From experience I know that it wouldn't do it for me. I remember trying Dan Ducains idea of secondary pathways over 3000mgs and it just didn't pan out that way. The slin was and still is the only "Holly Shit" drug I have ever done.

  CG 
 When I read the way your reasoning this out I'm sure your starting to see it. From my experiences with slin I think it's like adding a power of three to any cycle amount. I'll tell ya something else. That's may be a lot for you, But it's just a hoe-hum cycle for anyone really bombing away for size.


----------



## ASHOP

JWBH said:


> hm, what browser are you guys using? I'm not able to see any pics on my laptop.
> 
> either way, thanks for the update.



Looking forward to seeing these but I cant view them either.


----------



## ALLEX

ASHOP said:


> Looking forward to seeing these but I cant view them either.



I posted them side by side right up there.


----------



## Marky boy

Concreteguy said:


> Mark, muscle is so hard to grow and takes time. Trimming a little fat away takes a fraction of the time. If I wanted I could have just run more T3 and clen and never had any fat retention.
> 
> CG



Was just stating a clear difference for those saying they can't see it. 

I personally can see the difference in the pics from the lower back upwards, legs are hard to tell due to not the same trunks. 

I'd be interested to know the weight gain, PM if you wish


----------



## Sully

Concreteguy said:


> You guys can't see the after pics my traps are 1 1/2' taller and my arms are two inches bigger? Howabout my rear delts being twice as big? My entire body is bigger. Are you serious with this? You guys are contesting any difference in the pics you can see with your bare eyes. Now I'm suppose to tell you the weight gains and have you tell me I'm lying about that? No thanks. You guys think you can make a change in your bodies this extreme in two and a half months just changing gear? Knock yourselfs out friends. ROFLMAO



No, that's absolutely not what I'm saying. 

What I am saying is that on my tiny ass iPhone screen, with 2 tiny, grainy, poorly lit pictures that have been resized I don't know how much, it's difficult for me to discern any meaningful details that show any drastic differences. I can't even tell if the weird discoloration on the left side of your back is a bruise, a tattoo, a shadow or some artifact from the resizing. 

Take a deep breath, hold it, and let it out slowly. No one is attacking you. We just don't see what you know is there because on our end, the quality of the pictures sux. It's like playing those kids puzzle games where they have 2 identical pictures with 20 slight differences in them. I don't know about anyone else, but I never could find the last 3 or 4 differences. Same thing here. Small pics + small screen + grainy images = not sure exactly what I'm seeing. 

Frankly, even though I can't see the differences, I'm still taking you at your word 100%, and I'm asking more questions to try to gain more info and to try and learn from you. But the more you blow up and get defensive about it, the less I care to try to learn.


----------



## AnaSCI

Guys apologies for derailing the thread. 

The tech is rebuilding the entire attachment program and we are also working on the vbseo as that may be causing the issue?

Bare with us as he is on the other side of the planet so we may not have it completed until the morning.

Once it is finished we can clean up this thread and get it back on track.

Again apologies for the hassle


----------



## Concreteguy

Sully said:


> No, that's absolutely not what I'm saying.
> 
> What I am saying is that on my tiny ass iPhone screen, with 2 tiny, grainy, poorly lit pictures that have been resized I don't know how much, it's difficult for me to discern any meaningful details that show any drastic differences. I can't even tell if the weird discoloration on the left side of your back is a bruise, a tattoo, a shadow or some artifact from the resizing.
> 
> Take a deep breath, hold it, and let it out slowly. No one is attacking you. We just don't see what you know is there because on our end, the quality of the pictures sux. It's like playing those kids puzzle games where they have 2 identical pictures with 20 slight differences in them. I don't know about anyone else, but I never could find the last 3 or 4 differences. Same thing here. Small pics + small screen + grainy images = not sure exactly what I'm seeing.
> 
> Frankly, even though I can't see the differences, I'm still taking you at your word 100%, and I'm asking more questions to try to gain more info and to try and learn from you. But the more you blow up and get defensive about it, the less I care to try to learn from you at all.



Sully, you could start answering your questions by just reading the thread. It's all there my friend. After you view the pics in a form that allows you to inspect them properly I would be interested in your opinion. The discoloration in my back was blood from a left, lower lat pull about a week previous to this. 

  CG


----------



## Sully

Concreteguy said:


> Sully, you could start answering your questions by just reading the thread. It's all there my friend. After you view the pics in a form that allows you to inspect them properly I would be interested in your opinion. The discoloration in my back was blood from a left, lower lat pull about a week previous to this.
> 
> CG



Yes, my question was answered, somewhat indirectly, after I asked it, but not before then. Much appreciated. As for the pics, you have a PM, sir.


----------



## ALLEX

Alright, here's the thing... 

CG, you need to provide some history for us. Otherwise, there's no evidence that the gains were provided by the lantus. You say you were taking humalog with every meal, I guess that would do something by itself if you were not doing any insulin previously, right? 

So, without more details we are a bit lost here. I've seen people gain good amounts of muscle in 3 months going from natural into first basic cycle or from a cruise into a heavy cycle, without peptides. 

But we need to understand where you were coming from to figure out if the improvement we're seeing is from the lantus, as you suggest.


----------



## Concreteguy

Allex, I'm not offended by this. When you say you need more detail, I have no more detail to give you. Maybe if you have a direct question I could answer it? Maybe you should re-read the opening posts in this thread diet/gear? Your saying you need to confirm it was the Lantus  "as I suggested", No I don't. If you want to think the Humalog alone did this that's ok too. Take what you want from this and go on. I have pointed out the extreme gains relevant to the time period of use.   You guys call me out for pics and I provide pics. Allex you said the pics hardly show more than just rounded out muscle improvement. So why the hell do you give a shit anyway. Just add in a secondary steroid to your protocol and achieve the same thing. You did say that's what it looked like or you wouldn't be surprised to hear that. I really just don't care. Life is too short to get beat up for trying to help. What ever you think or believe is ok with me. I don't feel the least bit compelled to convince you of anything. 
 I'm not mad, I'm not upset. I just bring this here FOR FREE to help you guys out. All I can do is lead you to water friend. Maybe this is some kind of wild scam to improve the underground market for Lantus? 

  CG


----------



## bruiser

What was the weight gain. Just tell us. 
Or pm me lol.


----------



## Concreteguy

The weight gain is completely irrelevant. On a shorter guy it would be less on a taller guy it would be more. If your one of the guys that can't see the improvements in the pics, what does weight mean to you? If your one of the guys that can see the extreme improvements what does the weight mean? Get over the scale and learn to appreciate whats in the mirror.

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm getting bombed about the weight gain in pm's.

There is an 18lb difference between the two picks. This is the absolute end of me talking about any body weights in this thread.  I just hate to put it out there when there's members that cant even see a difference between the two pics. I can just see it now. "Your lying, it only looks like _____ to me". It is what it is and I can't re-write history. I did it and it happened. I think there's a huge difference between them. I lived it. lol

CG


----------



## IRONFIST

you can tell the change in thickness between the first and second pic.

that along with the notice that theres really no change in fat gained shows some solid results! so anything 10+ lbs gained in a matter of a couple of months is really good!

usually only see those types of results in that quick of time when someone is on their first cycle ever or when they are adding something new to their regimen like peps, new aas that their body absorbs really well or slin.


----------



## IRONFIST

Concreteguy said:


> Get over the scale and learn to appreciate whats in the mirror.



this is something that took me a lot of years to realize. unless youre competing and need to be at a certain weight then the mirror should be the one to judge your results.


----------



## ds44

CG i can definatly see a difference. You all most had it [emoji16] next time add 10-20 iu's hgh, with your slin protocol add t-3 50 to 100 mcgs and for anabolics/androgens go with 500mgs sust and 200-400 mgs of npp every other day. And hammer the food...watch what happens....lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bruiser

Concreteguy said:


> I'm getting bombed about the weight gain in pm's.
> 
> There is an 18lb difference between the two picks. This is the absolute end of me talking about any body weights in this thread.  I just hate to put it out there when there's members that cant even see a difference between the two pics. I can just see it now. "Your lying, it only looks like _____ to me". It is what it is and I can't re-write history. I did it and it happened. I think there's a huge difference between them. I lived it. lol
> 
> CG



Those comments. 
People don't see the front.  Here they are expecting complete different body. 
You can see the difference, you have have a bigger body and no fat gain. 
 You've gained overall and look thick. People expect seo difference. 
What this shows is real tissue growth that's obvious.
slin did this, you were already on shit lol. The weight gain amount is very important here bud.
forget the bitterness, where is their pics


----------



## bruiser

ds44 said:


> CG i can definatly see a difference. You all most had it [emoji16] next time add 10-20 iu's hgh, with your slin protocol add t-3 50 to 100 mcgs and for anabolics/androgens go with 500mgs sust and 200-400 mgs of npp every other day. And hammer the food...watch what happens....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I was gonna add some avocado oil to a lantus run but was nervous. 
Fat can lesson appetite


----------



## Concreteguy

ds44 said:


> CG i can definatly see a difference. You all most had it [emoji16] next time add 10-20 iu's hgh, with your slin protocol add t-3 50 to 100 mcgs and for anabolics/androgens go with 500mgs sust and 200-400 mgs of npp every other day. And hammer the food...watch what happens....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Thank you for sharing! I love hearing other views and that's how we all learn. The day I tell ya "I got it all figured out", don't walk RUN! lol

  CG


----------



## ALLEX

Concreteguy said:


> Allex, I'm not offended by this. When you say you need more detail, I have no more detail to give you. Maybe if you have a direct question I could answer it?



Ok, direct question: can you do this for the before pic? 



Concreteguy said:


> Diet was carbs and protein. Never purposely added fats of any kind. Maybe some butter on rice at times just to get my shit moving smoother through me.
> Hamburger/rice, chicken/rice, rarely but on occasion fish /rice. Eating so much I was distended and felt like I had to shit all the time. I made a point of eating every two hours and would almost panic if I went two and a half with no meal yet. I was crazy how at the end of the two hours I could see my viens flattening out and I was starting to feel better. Twenty minutes after eating the pumps would literally hurt and I would find way to rest my arms to they felt better. I would often feel over come with heat after eating also. I would eat a huge bowl of cheerios using eggwhites mixed with vanilla protein powder in place of milk. I only did this after training when I walked in the door. I would eat again about an hour later. Breakfast was always 4 egg Mcmufins. with 3 large OJs. If I ever had a snack at night it was a large bowl of Raisin Brand cereal with no fat milk. I was also drinking a large glass of OJ before four of my meals a day(breakfast was always one of them) with 20 grams of glutamine mixed into it.  I was NEVER the diet guy. I remember when I was training with Shelby he would give me these incredible meal plans and I just hated all the prep. But I did it with him. Made some grate gain with him as well.
> Gear: Long test 2000mgs a week
> EQ  800mgs a week
> Tren  400ngs a week
> Three winny tabs a day spread out. I forget the strength. sorry
> T3 and clen as needed
> Metformin 1500mgs a day
> 100iu Lantus injected in the moring
> 10iu Humalog with each and every meal. No exceptions!
> ZERO hgh or peps of any kind.
> I'm sure there are a few thing I have no mentioned.
> 
> I DONT RECOMMED THIS TO ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Back in the day I was one of these guys main lining HGH and just doing anything and everything to get huge. Why didn't I continue. I was afraid of how I was feeling. I just didn't feel good. Incredible head migraines. Shortness of breath that was debilitating. I can't tell ya how many times I wished I could go back and just see how it would have run it's course.
> 
> The one mistake I know I made was the morning cardio I was doing was on a stair stepper. That's why I was pounding size on everywhere but the quads.
> I kept melting them down every morning. So to do it again I would be walking the treadmill.


----------



## squatster

People don't understand- as you get older - it is so hard and  so frustrating just to retain your muscle - never mind gaining even 1 pound of quality muscle. 
18 lbs. Incredable. 

At 35 it was easy to get shredded for me but not put oon weight
At 40 it was harder to  get shredded or gain
At 45 ofI skipped a meal I would lose weight - if I worked out to hard I would not recover for a while. 
At 49 now - wow- it is a different game all together - lucky for me CG is generous enough to come on here and work with us. .
I can't wait to do my run off lantus - I will only beer doing lantus at a very low dose for insulin. 
But - I will be adding GH -  mk-677 - test - EQ- not sure about orals yet. 
I cant wait - just waiting to get my upper and lowerGI work done and a few more blood tests. 
Thank you CG for coming back in man


----------



## ALLEX

ALLEX said:


> I see you colored your hair.



CG, I apologize if this comment offended you in any way or form. I have grey hair myself (whatever is left) and didn't think this could be taken as an offense. 

Sorry again.


----------



## pesty4077

squatster said:


> People don't understand- as you get older - it is so hard and  so frustrating just to retain your muscle - never mind gaining even 1 pound of quality muscle.
> 18 lbs. Incredable.
> 
> At 35 it was easy to get shredded for me but not put oon weight
> *At 40 it was harder to  get shredded or gain*
> At 45 ofI skipped a meal I would lose weight - if I worked out to hard I would not recover for a while.
> At 49 now - wow- it is a different game all together - lucky for me CG is generous enough to come on here and work with us. .
> I can't wait to do my run off lantus - I will only beer doing lantus at a very low dose for insulin.
> But - I will be adding GH -  mk-677 - test - EQ- not sure about orals yet.
> I cant wait - just waiting to get my upper and lowerGI work done and a few more blood tests.
> Thank you CG for coming back in man



At 57, I stay lean all year. It is what you eat Brother. I don't think it is harder as much as you have to stay more consistent.


----------



## Concreteguy

ALLEX said:


> Ok, direct question: can you do this for the before pic?



Do you mean "what did I do for the before pic?" The before pic represents the same exact training and the same gear. The diet was much more relaxed and not eating to a point that was literally uncomfortable. It had on average four good meals a day with two to three shakes a day.
Allex, the second pic is me after changing to a Lantus./humalog protocol and adding a shit ton of food.
 This didn't start out to be an acid test for insulin. I was running the same protocol with zero lantus/humalog at the start with very little changes taking place and was getting really discouraged after a couple months. I flipped the switch and went all out with the Lantus and Humalog as a last resort because I was fresh out of ideas to grow. It was an act of desperation. Even increasing the food for the diet wasn't planned. When you have that much slin in ya your going to eat trust me. You have read about Brad speaking of an "anabolic hunger", maybe the slin is forcing this on your system? I really don't have it all figured out as I have said previously many times. All I can tell you is what I experienced. Thank God I have the pics or all this would be just written off as pure bullshit.
 Pointing out the obvious. I'm a long time vet with a record of being a no bullshit kind of guy. Not saying I'm above being called on the carpet over something, but it is new for me to be called out over stuff I'm speaking from the heart about. But it's all good Allex. You guys keep me sharp.

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

ALLEX said:


> CG, I apologize if this comment offended you in any way or form. I have grey hair myself (whatever is left) and didn't think this could be taken as an offense.
> 
> Sorry again.



LOL. When I die my hair I look like a used car dealer.LMAO

It wasn't the gray on my head that hurt. It was the chest hair. Talk about feeling a hundred fucking years old...........

I where my hair high and tight now. Should have never changed that.

CG


----------



## ALLEX

Concreteguy said:


> Do you mean "what did I do for the before pic?" The before pic represents the same exact training and the same gear. The diet was much more relaxed and not eating to a point that was literally uncomfortable. It had on average four good meals a day with two to three shakes a day.
> Allex, the second pic is me after changing to a Lantus./humalog protocol and adding a shit ton of food.
> This didn't start out to be an acid test for insulin. I was running the same protocol with zero lantus/humalog at the start with very little changes taking place and was getting really discouraged after a couple months. I flipped the switch and went all out with the Lantus and Humalog as a last resort because I was fresh out of ideas to grow. It was an act of desperation. Even increasing the food for the diet wasn't planned. When you have that much slin in ya your going to eat trust me. You have read about Brad speaking of an "anabolic hunger", maybe the slin is forcing this on your system? I really don't have it all figured out as I have said previously many times. All I can tell you is what I experienced. Thank God I have the pics or all this would be just written off as pure bullshit.
> Pointing out the obvious. I'm a long time vet with a record of being a no bullshit kind of guy. Not saying I'm above being called on the carpet over something, but it is new for me to be called out over stuff I'm speaking from the heart about. But it's all good Allex. You guys keep me sharp.
> 
> CG



Okay. I just needed to have a baseline. It seems that adding the slin you were able to gain a good amount of lean mass, which I understand is hard for a veteran. So, nice experiment and thanks for that.


----------



## ALLEX

Concreteguy said:


> LOL. When I die my hair I look like a used car dealer.LMAO
> 
> It wasn't the gray on my head that hurt. It was the chest hair. Talk about feeling a hundred fucking years old...........
> 
> I where my hair high and tight now. Should have never changed that.
> 
> CG



I don't know. I'm a foreigner to you and you're a foreigner to me. I was informed that my hair comment was offensive, so I just wanted to say sorry... 

Perhaps it's a cultural thing. Go figure.


----------



## pjk1969

why no front before/after shots? that would tell even more of the story. man i wished i looked like that and im quite a few years younger than you!
then again, if i was on well over 3g of heavy gear a week, id be a hella more bigger than u. 
i went from 185 to 235 on never more than 1.2g a week.


----------



## mslmn

When did this experiment take place, a few years back?


----------



## heavy hitter

The changes are definitely noticeable. Especially in the traps,delts and triceps. You definitely didn't put any fat on either. If anything you look harder and more dense


----------



## *Bio*

pjk1969 said:


> why no front before/after shots? that would tell even more of the story. man i wished i looked like that and im quite a few years younger than you!
> then again, if i was on well over 3g of heavy gear a week, id be a hella more bigger than u.
> i went from 185 to 235 on never more than 1.2g a week.



It's not a pissing contest!  If you haven't achieved it, coulda', woulda', shoulda' doesn't mean anything!!


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Question: How much size did you gain on your waist? It is pretty clear from the pics it definitely thickened up (probably obliques getting bigger muscle wise contributed).

I ran insulin years ago and gained some nice LBM (used GH and restricted fats like you were talking about) and didn't gain much fat at all. But what really scares me away from it is gaining visceral fat and thickening up my waist. One of my best physical attributes is my taper from shoulders/lats to a 30" waist and my ab definition.....I'll never be the hugest dude out there but I definitely want to hang on to that so I haven't touched slin again with a ten foot pole out of fear of ruining that by adding visceral fat. It sucks because I am sure I could gain quality LBM using it, GH, and some anabolics on top of a test base.....but it is what it is, we get these ideas in our head and make decisions about things even if we have doubts in the back of our head after seeing reports from guys like you doing well on it.

Thanks for sharing...I'll try to check in this site to hear your thoughts, but keep linking us at ProM too :action-smiley-054:


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

also, another question: why no GH with the slin?


----------



## xman78

advice: insulin use
if you start from 30 base units of lantus per day, also make 30 unit humalog r on day 5 together with x 6 meals. Make lantus after breakfast in a single injection under the skin. do humalog r after the intramuscular meal. use slow release carbohydrates, no simple sugars.

use insulin from Monday to Friday, use an adequate amount of carbohydrate to support all fast insulin (humalog r).
Saturday and Sunday bring carbohydrates under 100 gr

take an association t3 / t4 20mcg / 75mcg x 3 times a day

increase lantus insulin by 5 units per week and humalog r of 1 unit  for  meal

for example the next week 35 iu lantus, 6iu humalog r for meal
next 40 iu 7 iu x 6 meal
next 45 iu 8 iu x 6 meal


----------



## Concreteguy

Xman, that will work. I don't think you have to titrate up as slowly unless you just want to do it that way. IMO, I also wouldn't stat below 35iu of Lantus a day.
 BTW: That's humalin R or just Humalog. They have different windows of peak.


----------



## Concreteguy

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> Question: How much size did you gain on your waist? It is pretty clear from the pics it definitely thickened up (probably obliques getting bigger muscle wise contributed).
> 
> I ran insulin years ago and gained some nice LBM (used GH and restricted fats like you were talking about) and didn't gain much fat at all. But what really scares me away from it is gaining visceral fat and thickening up my waist. One of my best physical attributes is my taper from shoulders/lats to a 30" waist and my ab definition.....I'll never be the hugest dude out there but I definitely want to hang on to that so I haven't touched slin again with a ten foot pole out of fear of ruining that by adding visceral fat. It sucks because I am sure I could gain quality LBM using it, GH, and some anabolics on top of a test base.....but it is what it is, we get these ideas in our head and make decisions about things even if we have doubts in the back of our head after seeing reports from guys like you doing well on it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing...I'll try to check in this site to hear your thoughts, but keep linking us at ProM too :action-smiley-054:



 I don't know the amount in inches but I do remember getting what would look like the beginning of a belly. When I was empty in the mornings I still looked like I had hammered a big meal down.
 Very important to remember was I was going directly into a prep from this point. Once you knock all the normal fat off your body meaning inner legs, lower back, ass and around your nipples the visceral fat will come off at the same speed as the rest of the shit. BUT it is last to go. I can't tell you the pain you have to endor to get there my friend. I'm reading many posts almost acting like visceral fat can't be lost.....lost.  Fucking ridiculous and just plane silly. But then again visceral fat is a genetic thing that some will get and some wont under the same exact conditions.
 The stuff you guys are seeing on Phil Heath and other full blown Pro's are there from (((Y E A R S))) of crazy amounts of abuse of all kinds of thing witch slin is one of. You guys playing around in this jumping in and out have nothing to worry about IMO.
 When I cut down to fighting weight I was as clean if not cleaner than ever before.  Hope this helps with the questions. If I missed anything hit me up. 

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

MatsuoMunefusa said:


> also, another question: why no GH with the slin?



LOL. I didn't have any at the time and if you knew me and how "get it done yesterday" I am you would understand. But when things got clicking witch was about three days into this I new something was up in a big way. I put on five lbs in the first three days. <---Now I am a liar. I said I wasn't going to talk weight again. lol.......that's my mulligan........a gulf term.

 Any of you guys that have done a show and said " I looked incredible three days after the show" because you have been eating your asses off? Well that's how I looked. Rutted out and full to the hilt.

  CG


----------



## MatsuoMunefusa

Nice CG! Yeah good perspective about the difference between pro use and our occassional use.



xman78 said:


> humalog r


:action-smiley-060:


----------



## speeder

*Bio* said:


> It's not a pissing contest!  If you haven't achieved it, coulda', woulda', shoulda' doesn't mean anything!!



Exactly, Bio.  These twats come on here and say things like this that literally add NOTHING to the discussion.  It's like they come onto a public forum to stroke their own pud.....  Which only makes contributors like CG want to post even less...


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm looking down under the threads and it looks like a who's who of PM and anasci. Why aren't more of you guys dropping in with something? How many times have you all seen these threads suggesting or asking "is there a magic chem or peptide? This is as close as your going to get IMO. I saw it and lived it. I understand the skeptics but with everything in front of you doesn't it spark some thought? Can any of you imagine starting in August and by now having gained such mass as this? Real flesh and muscle guys.


  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

**edit**


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> I'm looking down under the threads and it looks like a who's who of PM and anasci. Why aren't more of you guys dropping in with something? How many times have you all seen these threads suggesting or asking "is there a magic chem or peptide? This is as close as your going to get IMO. I saw it and lived it. I understand the skeptics but with everything in front of you doesn't it spark some thought? Can any of you imagine starting in August and by now having gained such mass as this? Real flesh and muscle guys.
> 
> 
> CG



I have every thing ready except the mk-677
i would like to start on the growth and mk first
I can't find a real good source for the peps


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm sure there's some guys that can tell ya the place to go for good peps reading this.


----------



## xman78

Concreteguy said:


> Xman, that will work. I don't think you have to titrate up as slowly unless you just want to do it that way. IMO, I also wouldn't stat below 35iu of Lantus a day.
> BTW: That's humalin R or just Humalog. They have different windows of peak.



in this mode i have make atlete to support  240 iu day  for 5 day week without problem


----------



## bruiser

How much lantus did you start with and and how long till you got to 100iu


----------



## xman78

25iu  16 week


----------



## bruiser

That was for CG.
I wanna know how he got to 100iu and how long before he got there.
25 iu is like nothing for lantus. Almost a waste


----------



## Concreteguy

I started at 60iu and over a period of one week was at 100iu. I felt nothing as I stepped it up.


----------



## bruiser

Honesty right there. 

How far apart were your meals with the humalog?


----------



## Concreteguy

Everything I have written has been "honestly". What kind of question is that????????


  CG


----------



## MR. BMJ

Concreteguy said:


> Everything I have written has been "honestly". What kind of question is that????????
> 
> 
> CG



CG, you read it wrong. He was giving you props for being honest...not questioning your honesty


----------



## Concreteguy

bruiser said:


> Honesty right there.
> 
> How far apart were your meals with the humalog?



Bruiser, I'm sorry for getting the message wrong buddy. Thank you for the comment! 
 Guys, thank you for pointing that out also. 

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

The meals were always 2 to 2 1/2 hours apart. normally ending around 11pm. But there were times I would wake up from huger and just go crazy on the fridge.


----------



## raizer

*Off days*

CG,
Did you use the insulin also on non training days?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes I did. I have often wondered why guys only eat big on training days. Isn't your body still repairing on none training days? Never made scenes to me. You need sugars and protein during your training to minimize the damage your doing training. We all know we grow out side of the gym. If your training and really on the gas, your body is in a constant state of repairing from injury(micro tears in the muscle). IMO, there is nothing more important to growth than feeding this condition with the proper nutrients. That's where the slin really accelerates growth. It literally forces nutrients into your muscles like a super charger forces air into the top of your motor. This is where I think the crazy growth comes from. An accelerated rate of recovery. But hey, what do I know...........

  CG


----------



## bruiser

I kinda didn't want to do slin on the weekends.
but once at 100iu it's probably bad to take off two days and then jump back on 100 lol.


----------



## Concreteguy

What does your split look like?


----------



## bruiser

:action-smiley-062:





Concreteguy said:


> What does your split look like?



I lift every day but for two day i usually eat less on purpose.
Normal 3 meals in a day. Like a break from my diet.


----------



## Concreteguy

I get it. You want to enjoy life. lol, In my world of O.C.D BBing I have no life. lol. When it's time to grow I'm just all in.

 You can do exactly what you want. One thing I would like to see you avoid is training legs Fridays. IMO the day after training is the most important meals you eat. No recovery= No growing. But go ahead and enjoy yourself. You will still grow more than you can imaging 5 on everything and 2 off everything.

  CG


----------



## bruiser

But what about lantus dosage


----------



## bruiser

Don't think I'll use my humalog till i run a successful lantus month lol


----------



## Concreteguy

No sure of what your asking friend. What about your Lantus dose?


----------



## Concreteguy

Marky boy said:


> You can tell a difference in pics.* But can also tell the waist also grew*



No, what this pic shows is that I had put on a few pounds of pure fat that landed around my waist. Absolutely nothing mermenant was done to my waist line as a result of using insulin lol.  Who in the world wouldn't take the trade? That's where men put on extra weight. During my prep I peeled that away effortlessly. Most guys start their prep looking much fatter than this. Anyone that understands prepping would know this. Thinking your going to be stage ready 24/7 during extreme mass gaining isn't being realistic.
 There are numerous logs showing guys putting on mass and not using slin that put on weight around the waist line as a result of eating big to get big. Had I been using HGH in the appropriate, zero to none would have been gained. 

  CG


----------



## ALLEX

I was just noticing that protocols similar to this with 80-100iu of lantus in the morning and 8-10iu of humalog with every meal are extremely common in other bodybuilding forums. 

People don't really report the results as unbelievable or phenomenal. Just another tool in the box.


----------



## Concreteguy

Alex, Did I say I invented anything? Did I say this was a secret? In the opening line of my other thread I pointed out that I never said anything like this. I said it was hiding in plain site. Now your saying it's no big deal. I already told you dude. Make what you want of it. Just like the pics I posted look like all I did was add another sup into the protocol. Remember that little gem?

You care to post up a set of back to back pics showing mass gained in 2 1/2 months that can best these? Under the same conditions. DO IT! PLEASE Alex, bring something positive to the thread.





What is the correct response to this post Alex? Yes, your correct, it amounts to little more than just another tool in the tool box. BTW: Alex, thanks for taking the time to read all this and look up all the additional Internet stuff. Your previous post have been of the utmost value to this thread. Hey, one more thing, did the other forums try getting a tan and dying their hair as well as doing the Lantus and Humalog? I have found that that's key to the synergy of the entire program.

  CG


----------



## mytreefiddy

Eh...not worth it IMO


----------



## Concreteguy

For what reasons?


----------



## mytreefiddy

The risk isn't worth the reward IN MY OPINION...... I know its come a long way as far as risk and possible complications go but.... I guess I would have expected more dramatic results.....not to say gains weren't made tho'..... perhaps sprinkled with HGH you would have had more dramatic results??? Like those 6F Reds back in the day...LOL


----------



## IRONFIST

mytreefiddy said:


> Like those 6F Reds back in the day...LOL



not to off-topic the subject but i used those, man they were some good gh!!:headbang:


----------



## mytreefiddy

IRONFIST said:


> not to off-topic the subject but i used those, man they were some good gh!!:headbang:



Yeah man...no shit..... didn't mean to derail but those Reds were the strongest I EVER had... 



Please continue...........lol


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey I'm not calling you out but can you think of another set of pics showing improvements this good in a two and a half month period to a previously trained person? This wasn't a re-comp. I was pounding away and making next to no gains. In comes the slin and BAM.

   When you say risk. You think it's any worse than the orals and slin? I remember a few of our conversations back in the day at the Underground. lol. You were very aggressive. And it would appear it paid off handsomely.  BTW: Congratulations on the card! Great job!

  CG


----------



## Mini Truck

6 Months..........Now that's IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*-MT*




Concreteguy said:


> Hey I'm not calling you out but can you think of another set of pics showing improvements this good in a two and a half month period to a previously trained person? This wasn't a re-comp. I was pounding away and making next to no gains. In comes the slin and BAM.
> 
> When you say risk. You think it's any worse than the orals and slin? I remember a few of our conversations back in the day at the Underground. lol. You were very aggressive. And it would appear it paid off handsomely.  BTW: Congratulations on the card! Great job!
> 
> CG


----------



## K1

Huge changes there MTF...Definitely Pro physique!

What changes were made in the drug area during that time frame that aided in his overall size increase while actually appearing to lose bodyfat?!


----------



## mytreefiddy

Concreteguy said:


> Congratulations on the card! Great job!
> CG



Thank you.... appreciate that...still cant believe it!!


----------



## pesty4077

Concreteguy said:


> Hey I'm not calling you out but can you think of another set of pics showing improvements this good in a two and a half month period to a previously trained person? This wasn't a re-comp. I was pounding away and making next to no gains. In comes the slin and BAM.
> 
> When you say risk. You think it's any worse than the orals and slin? I remember a few of our conversations back in the day at the Underground. lol. You were very aggressive. And it would appear it paid off handsomely.  BTW: Congratulations on the card! Great job!
> 
> CG



Not to be calling you out, but I can take half that gear with no slin and make gains like that. I never took that much gear and never took slin when I weighed a solid 250 in the 90s. To be fair, I was taking IGF with it. In 2009 me and Alex Azarian started training with about 1500 MG of total to experiment how much size I could put on. In 3 months, I went from 210 to 233. You know what I look like now, a thinner 210 pound guy. I currently taking TRT doses and I was right before doing that program.  Here is a back picture at 233 doing that program back then. I was close to 50 here.


----------



## pesty4077

Front before and after. Before is on 150 MG of test (210), the other one is 1500 MG of gear(233).


----------



## Mini Truck

Thanks K1!!

It wasn't due to more drugs.
Believe it or not we used less drugs and mgs during this period.

We ate super clean every meal, didn't force calories, trained super
hard and very efficient.  And stayed extra lean for a full year.

MTF proved to me it is not always about more, more, more.

No magic or secrets.  There never was and never will be!
Forcing "the process" leads to temporary results.

HARD WORK pays off!

*-MT*




K1 said:


> Huge changes there MTF...Definitely Pro physique!
> 
> What changes were made in the drug area during that time frame that aided in his overall size increase while actually appearing to lose bodyfat?!


----------



## mytreefiddy

K1 said:


> Huge changes there MTF...Definitely Pro physique!
> 
> What changes were made in the drug area during that time frame that aided in his overall size increase while actually appearing to lose bodyfat?!



Don't want to sidetrack CG's thread but I cant say "drugs" was the difference as I actually ran MORE in prior preps..... what I truly feel made the biggest difference was getting monthly deep tissue massages.. my massage guy said I was so friggin tight in my back he was amazed I never had a serious injury.... THAT, accompanied with training with MAG bars has really paid dividends... those MAG bars are phenomenal


----------



## Mini Truck

Good stuff Pesty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another *TMTer !*

*-MT*






pesty4077 said:


> Front before and after. Before is on 150 MG of test (210), the other one is 1500 MG of gear(233).


----------



## pesty4077

mytreefiddy said:


> Don't want to sidetrack CG's thread but I cant say "drugs" was the difference as I actually ran MORE in prior preps..... what I truly feel made the biggest difference was getting monthly deep tissue massages.. my massage guy said I was so friggin tight in my back he was amazed I never had a serious injury.... THAT, accompanied with training with MAG bars has really paid dividends... those MAG bars are phenomenal



I am taking less and making gains. The routine MT gave me made the difference. I just started with the deep tissue. Man you feel better. I am going to make deep tissue massage part of my routine.


----------



## Concreteguy

Mini Truck said:


> 6 Months..................Now that's IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!
> 
> *-MT*



Hey MTF your in great shape but I just don't see the improvements. Dude my traps picked up over an inch in height. And the pics don't match one another. With the shading it just doesn't show anything near what mine do. The one pic has no lower back in it?

 CG


----------



## Concreteguy

pesty4077 said:


> Not to be calling you out, but I can take half that gear with no slin and make gains like that. I never took that much gear and never took slin when I weighed a solid 250 in the 90s. To be fair, I was taking IGF with it. In 2009 me and Alex Azarian started training with about 1500 MG of total to experiment how much size I could put on. In 3 months, I went from 210 to 233. You know what I look like now, a thinner 210 pound guy. I currently taking TRT doses and I was right before doing that program.  Here is a back picture at 233 doing that program back then. I was close to 50 here.



Pesty this pic shows less than half the development I have in both my pics. You can call me out till the dogs come home my friend. The front pics I literally see no difference between them. Again. THE EXACT back to back pics I provided are exact comparisons showing differences that can be measured with rulers. I think you all have forgotten how hard it is to make real changes in growing muscle in a short period of time.

  CG


----------



## Concreteguy

pesty4077 said:


> Not to be calling you out, but I can take half that gear with no slin and make gains like that. I never took that much gear and never took slin when I weighed a solid 250 in the 90s. To be fair, I was taking IGF with it. In 2009 me and Alex *Azarian started training with about 1500 MG of total to experiment how much size I could put on. In 3 months, I went from 210 to 233. You *know what I look like now, a thinner 210 pound guy. I currently taking TRT doses and I was right before doing that program.  Here is a back picture at 233 doing that program back then. I was close to 50 here.



Pesty, when you prepped with Alex you got on stage as a LHW(198lbs). Where was the extra 35lbs making scale weight? When you finished that show you stopped training with him. I know this because I was talking to him daily at the time. How do these dots connect? You pounded on an extra 22pounds just like that in 3 months? Imagine that. I had no idea it was so easy. All this time everyone is scrabling with slin and hgh/igf and God know what and you can do it with 1500mgs of gear. That's about as impressive as it gets. You should be the one with the thread. lol

CG


----------



## Concreteguy

I started the first thread and out of nowhere it turned into a debated about how the pro's diet. "post pics of me doing this or it means nothing". Now you all have vision issues. My thread was about Lantus insulin. Now the same crew with friends are rolling back in. But this time it's with "my pics are better than yours" lol Gotta love it. You forgot to mention how many pounds of change took place with MTF pics? If he gained 20lbs how did he make weight? That's really the acid test you all keep bouncing back to. Guess it doesn't count when it comes to your pics. Care to make a claim?

 CG


----------



## Concreteguy

Whats the difference in the weight from pic to pic? 

What I'm saying for the tenth time is none of these pics accurately show near the changes mine do. That's my opinion and I'm entitled to it.

 CG


----------



## mytreefiddy

Concreteguy said:


> What I'm saying for the tenth time is none of these pics accurately show near the changes mine do. That's my opinion and I'm entitled to it.
> CG



First off, I said TWICE I didn't want your thread derailed... why is EVERYTHING a pissing contest with you???   I can assure you you're standing ALONE in regards to your "opinion".... Pesty hit it on the head.... your gains were MINIMAL and could have been achieved with just a good diet.....


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> Hey I'm not calling you out but can you think of another set of pics showing improvements this good in a two and a half month period to a previously trained person? This wasn't a re-comp. I was pounding away and making next to no gains. In comes the slin and BAM.
> 
> When you say risk. You think it's any worse than the orals and slin? I remember a few of our conversations back in the day at the Underground. lol. You were very aggressive. And it would appear it paid off handsomely.  BTW: Congratulations on the card! Great job!
> 
> CG



CG. I see what you're saying here and do see the improvement... I think it's impressive considering that was only over a 2.5 month period of time. Not to mention you are pushing 60 years old! I think that's awesome progress; especially for a guy that got into this game much later than most (that's a compliment)..


----------



## Concreteguy

Speeder, thanks for the kind words friend. Some just don't see it so clearly....

 CG


----------



## mytreefiddy

Concreteguy said:


> The weight gain is completely irrelevant. Get over the scale and learn to appreciate whats in the mirror.
> CG




Wanna know how much weight I gained??? Enough to beat out 138 guys and get my Pro card.:headbang:


----------



## *Bio*

*Let's get back on track and talk about Lantus and/or slin.*


----------



## Concreteguy

mytreefiddy said:


> Wanna know how much weight I gained??? Enough to beat out 138 guys and get my Pro card.:headbang:



With all do respect, your pics were taken during your prep. We all know huge esthetic changes take place during prep but almost never involve gaining weight. I asked a simple question. "How much weight difference does the pics show you gained?" My pics show 20lbs from using Lantus and Humalog. There are clearly huge differences in my traps, rear delts, tri's and a total thickening of my entire body. Your pics weren't  posted by you. Maybe your not making this claim? But if you are, post the weight gained and where you think the weight was put on. This is the same exact standard I have been held to here. If you don't do this credibility issues will cancel out your pics. Can you do this without the insults?

  CG


----------



## mytreefiddy

You're impossible to argue with.... you ONLY see things YOUR way.. Period... Credibilty issues?? with you?? Seriously?? YOU say weight gain is irrelevant when it comes to YOU...but to others its relevant....its a lose/lose with you.....not even gonna bother with you...complete waste of time....


----------



## ALLEX

CG, it's a great transformation for only 2 and half months on someone who's been using PEDs for years and is not young. 

Opinions are just opinions. Don't worry much about them...


----------



## Concreteguy

"impossible to argue with?" Good God dude, answer a simple question. How much weight has been gained comparing the two pics? You have everything to say EXCEPT the answer to the question. I'm guessing the pics show you lost 4lbs and look like you filled out as a result of the gear you were on and diet.
 MTF, your pics look great! Problem is they were posted to show radical change in a few months time in a thread about
*gaining mass as a result of using insulin*. Your pics show change but it's apples and oranges.

  CG


----------



## gkn525

Well,i guess this answers my question i asked regarding adding novalog to my test,npp,dbol,gh bulker previously?


----------



## Concreteguy

Previously? I just went back and reviewed the entire thread looking for it. I didn't find it. What was your question? I'll take a stab at it. 

  CG


----------



## K1

I think he was referring to the question he asked in your What Cycle Are You On thread in the main forum?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Concreteguy

Thank you!


----------



## gkn525

Sorry about the runaround there cg&thanks for pointing him to my question k1.still my favorite forum u guys r a good team here&at pm aswell


----------



## gkn525

Hey heres a good 1, a friend of mine called me about 2yrs ago,after his mom passed,she had about 6 lantus readyject pins he gave me,i was used to the novalog,hadn't heard of bb'ers using longacting slin yet,fucking gave them to my soon to be mother in law.fuck me !!


----------



## bruiser

Is this a physique boardshort contest, idk why CG is being barked at. His pics with no fat prove it. Thats amazing for any gear head.

Honestly though cg, that much Humalog alone would cause amazing gains. 

I'd like more info. I'm starting Lantus very soon. But no log for me. No thanks.


----------



## gkn525

Hey bruiser,have u had a bad experience with log beore,&will this be ur first time with lantus?


----------



## bruiser

gkn525 said:


> Hey bruiser,have u had a bad experience with log beore,&will this be ur first time with lantus?



I feel bloated and pukey because of such during the window it's active.  Even r


----------



## odin

bruiser said:


> I feel bloated and pukey because of such during the window it's active.  Even r



What dose did you use? Did you drink carbs?


----------



## bruiser

odin said:


> What dose did you use? Did you drink carbs?



5 to 10 and yes


----------



## Concreteguy

Matt Porter agrees with my views on Lantus. "There is no way to grow faster". Enjoy the video and learn a thing or two. 




[ame]https://youtu.be/wGPElu5xto4[/ame]


----------



## ds44

So for that last couple weeks i have been experimenting. I run pharm grade sust 250mg EOD for years non stop. I just added 40ius of humalog post work out then 15 minutes later, check blood sugar levels then i usually eat wendys, or bk or i have 3 servings of lucky charms any of the 3 and a shaker full of MP's pharmgrade. Then about hour later 6ius of GH humatrope by lilly. I have been having awesome results. The only thing i will add in the next couple months is 50mcgs of t-3 ed and 50mg ( yes 50mg) of tren A EOD amd letrozole twice a week. Prior to my workouts my meals during the day are protien and veggies.  protien and rice 2 hours before i work out.

I did try the humalog at 20 ius pre work out with carbs and pharmgrade, i had great pumps but felt like shit from the carbs that experiment sucked and i hated it...

So i enjoy polumbos and ameens protocol post workout slin... 51yrs old 265lbs 10%- 12% bf. Once i add the t-3, tren and letrozole i get to about 245-250ish. I cannot wait to add those 3 with the humalog. I may dam well try to compete even though i do this for fun.

After experimenting keeping logs and glycose logs finding my baseline i found the above worked for ME. U may not like it  and it may work or not work for you....im just being honest....you need to try different things and see what works for you give it time and log it... KISS keep it simple stupid.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Ds44, what a great post brother! Was the 40iu post workout a typo? I hope not. I fucking love to see guys with balls put it out there and get back the results they deserve for having the balls in the first place. Good For You Dude!!!!!!!

 Did you work your way up to 40iu? How did you arrive there?


----------



## ds44

Concreteguy said:


> Ds44, what a great post brother! Was the 40iu post workout a typo? I hope not. I fucking love to see guys with balls put it out there and get back the results they deserve for having the balls in the first place. Good For You Dude!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you work your way up to 40iu? How did you arrive there?


Its not a typo. i went right to 40iu of humalog post workout. Insulin isnt something to be scared of you just have to use a glycose meter and use intelligently...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ds44

Blood sugar levels for diabetic
0-150 = 0 coverage
151-200 = 2 units
201 - 250 = 4 units
251-300 = 6 units
301 - 350 = 8 units

+350 = go to ER
-100 = "hypoglycemia"
- 70 = need sugar now


"Ideal" glucose range 
Fasting = 70 - 100

Basic information.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## him123

ds44 said:


> Blood sugar levels for diabetic
> 0-150 = 0 coverage
> 151-200 = 2 units
> 201 - 250 = 4 units
> 251-300 = 6 units
> 301 - 350 = 8 units
> 
> +350 = go to ER
> -100 = "hypoglycemia"
> - 70 = need sugar now
> 
> 
> "Ideal" glucose range
> Fasting = 70 - 100
> 
> Basic information.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Basic yet important info. :yeahthat:


----------



## Concreteguy

Him123, Welcome to AnaSci friend. Good to see you posting!


----------

